# water cooling questions



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 14, 2013)

i m thinking about starting a new project in my next session holiday after my 9th exams are over so guys few question for you .... and yes the project will be of modding the old i ball cabby and a comletely home made watercooling system for my old pc (pentium D @3.4ghz ) ..
1. is this pump good for water cooling =>  3.5 - 12 V DC Brushless Water Pump for Solar Fountain, Refrigerator, Aquarium | eBay
2. im thinking of buying a dremel tool for modding but dremel are too expensive so im searching of black & decker rtx b or 6 pls tell me where can i fing those in delhi around dwarka ?
3. is there and way to make your own radiators ?? if not then pls tell me which car has small radiators suitable for such projects ? 

thats all for now ...eagrly waiting for your guys reply cause exams will be over on 21 march and school will start on 1 april so im in a hurry for information and start a new project asap !!!!

and yes the cooler should be of copper !!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 14, 2013)

Last time I looked at a home-made liquid cooling setup, it looked like this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9434&stc=1


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 14, 2013)

form a banglorian man named xanan on bit-tech forum ... but well its very ugly and not like what im thinking to make ....


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 14, 2013)

i know him personally....and this was a very basic scratch build.Counting the stuffs available in India it was a pretty good attempt.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2013)

in india most of these "projects" trickle down to a waste of time, energy and hard earned money, due to the lack of support. even if you start, people will try to hold you back. if you go to a shop for fabrication, they'll ask a thousand irritating questions, then then tell you they cant do it...

if you are doing this with your dad's money [which i guess you are ] i'd suggest you not to go for it.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 15, 2013)

well for this my dad will definitely provide me with full support  ... no worries about fabrication no such things will be included just some welding work is there which will be done by a welder in my street but mostly will do it myself .....

people now about the questions asap ...


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 17, 2013)

people i need fast replies pls !!!!!!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 17, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> people i need fast replies pls !!!!!!!


try on bit-tech.net


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 17, 2013)

tried everything  !!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 18, 2013)

Why fabricate your own parts? Why not build a proper setup like I did?

Tell me your budget. I'll help you out.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Why fabricate your own parts? Why not build a proper setup like I did?
> 
> Tell me your budget. I'll help you out.


well what should be the budget im able to extend it but i may not require budget cause my home have mostly everything so tell me what have you build ??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 19, 2013)

I built my own setup using parts from EK waterblocks.

Judging by what you've already posted so far, I would suggest you read up about PC watercooling and how to go about it before asking for suggestions.

I ask for budget because it can be as low as 10k and as high as 60k, depending exactly on what you want to do.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I built my own setup using parts from EK waterblocks.
> 
> Judging by what you've already posted so far, I would suggest you read up about PC watercooling and how to go about it before asking for suggestions.
> 
> I ask for budget because it can be as low as 10k and as high as 60k, depending exactly on what you want to do.


well for watercooling i have to import parts for it so i dont thing ill be buying but modding will be there still tell me how you made it ...maybe some pics  and yes if i would buy it my budget would be 10k ... and yes tell me how can i import those parts ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 19, 2013)

I purchased my parts from the EK waterblocks webstore, but there are many places you can buy from, such as jab-tech, performance pcs, frozenCPU etc.

I'd say just get a pre-built kit from corsair...

my watercooling setup cost me 20k and required a decent-sized case to fit properly. you will not be able to fit the setup in a tiny case.

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_92f6e7c6.jpg

this is WIP picture after I did maintenance work on my setup many months ago.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 20, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I purchased my parts from the EK waterblocks webstore, but there are many places you can buy from, such as jab-tech, performance pcs, frozenCPU etc.
> 
> I'd say just get a pre-built kit from corsair...
> 
> ...


wow man it looks cool but lack of cable management . do they support international shipping ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes.

Like I said, it is a WIP (work in progress) picture. The setup doesn't look that messy right now.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 20, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Yes.
> 
> Like I said, it is a WIP (work in progress) picture. The setup doesn't look that messy right now.


 do they support international shipping ? wat's the charge ? how much time do they take ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 20, 2013)

that depends on what you buy, the shipping option you choose and how long customs takes.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 21, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> that depends on what you buy, the shipping option you choose and how long customs takes.


hmm will buy when i get my new computer so for now above questions pls .


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 21, 2013)

buy the corsair h100i


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 21, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> buy the corsair h100i


if i can i would definitely


----------

